# How do I hold the crankshaft balancer still for seal replacement?



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

I didn't need any special tools when I replaced the crank seal. I just used my cordless impact and it zipped it right off and tapped the new seal in with a socket, I think. Although I did buy an KM-960 later, I only paid like $20 for it on ebay. Should come in handy next time I have to replace that seal. 

Are you planning on using hand tools only? If so, you could put the ratchet on the crank pulley bolt and just whack it with a hammer to help you loosen the bolt....its not hard at all.


----------



## diablo75 (Jun 26, 2019)

I went ahead and got a 1/2" impact driver yesterday (and I did not tell the wife what that cost). So I don't think I'm going to have a problem removing the bolt now. Thanks.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

diablo75 said:


> I went ahead and got a 1/2" impact driver yesterday (and I did not tell the wife what that cost). So I don't think I'm going to have a problem removing the bolt now. Thanks.



Never start a project unless you can get a new tool out of it  

Doug

.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

diablo75 said:


> I went ahead and got a 1/2" impact driver yesterday (and I did not tell the wife what that cost). So I don't think I'm going to have a problem removing the bolt now. Thanks.


good man


----------



## diablo75 (Jun 26, 2019)

eddiefromcali said:


> Although I did buy an KM-960 later


Is there a chance you could take some mesurments of this tool? I've got a friend who is going to try and design something like it and print it on his 3D printer for me.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

diablo75 said:


> Is there a chance you could take some mesurments of this tool? I've got a friend who is going to try and design something like it and print it on his 3D printer for me.


sure, ill get some tonight


----------



## diablo75 (Jun 26, 2019)

eddiefromcali said:


> sure, ill get some tonight


Amazing! Thank you! I'll see if I can get a file or something of whatever they design to share later. This friend is actually my team lead and he keeps insisting I need to get a 3D printer, and I've just shrugged like, "I can't think of a single thing I'd ever do with one... at all." But now, this! Maybe I do need to get one, ha ha. This is turning it to an expensive repair, lol.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Obviously not to scale, lol. But that should give you a solid starting point.


----------



## diablo75 (Jun 26, 2019)

This is far beyond what I was expecting! Thank you for taking the time to do that. I'll let you know the progress of the 3D print design.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

youre probably better off buying the **** thing if you really want one...lol


----------



## diablo75 (Jun 26, 2019)

Holy crap look at this. I'll probably get my hands on it on Monday.


----------



## diablo75 (Jun 26, 2019)

I just posted a video of me replacing the seal here:


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

you were close when using the tool. You load the seal onto the tool and you tap it in...but you got the job done, all that matters. Glad it sorta worked for you.


----------

